# iPad Vs Macbook + iPhone ?



## Foof (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai été très intrigué par l'iPad, et je suis moi même intéressé par l'achat du modèle Wi-Fi 16 Go. Mais en prenant un peu de recul, j'ai peur de succomber à un achat impulsif, et d'acheter une machine qui ne me servira pas à grand chose... Voici les machines que je possède et l'usage que j'en fais :

Macbook blanc (Early June 2009) : il me sert quotidiennement en usage fixe comme mobile, à la maison je le branche à un écran externe. Je m'en sers pour le web, tout ce qui est traitement de texte tableur etc (iWork), la créations de sites et de blogs, tout ce qui touche au graphisme (Adobe Photoshop CS), et pour le multimédia (musique, vidéos).

iPhone 3GS : il me sert bien sûr de portable, d'appareil pour consulter l'actu et mes réseaux sociaux en mobilité, j'y stocke également un peu de musique, et enfin je m'en sers pour jouer également car l'iPhone a de très bons jeux lorsqu'on cherche bien.

iPod Nano 16 Go : tout simplement pour stocker une bonne partie de ma musique et l'écouter n'importe où.

Je pense que l'iPad ne me servira pas à grand chose, et vu ma config sera plus gadget qu'autre chose. J'aimerai l'avis des possesseurs d'iPads sur le sujet.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## Toximityx (18 Août 2010)

Je ne vais pas m'avancer sur le sujet, mais juste te conseiller de lire ma critique que j'avais mise il y 'a quelque temps : http://avis.macg.co/reviewDetail.html?id=3971


----------



## Tuncurry (18 Août 2010)

Foof a dit:


> Je pense que l'iPad ne me servira pas à grand chose, et vu ma config sera plus gadget qu'autre chose. J'aimerai l'avis des possesseurs d'iPads sur le sujet.



Tu as tout résumé... L'Ipad c'est pour les coach patatoes du web et pour lire la presse quotidienne allongé dans son lit...  Maintenant, c'est une fonctionnalité qui peut valoir ses 500  pour certains...


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Tu as tout résumé... L'Ipad c'est pour les coach patatoes du web et pour lire la presse quotidienne allongé dans son lit...  Maintenant, c'est une fonctionnalité qui peut valoir ses 500  pour certains...



Non. Il y a, par exemple, beaucoup d'utilisations pros de l'ipad. Mais on ne va pas revenir sur la multitude de posts qui fourmillent dans ces forums.


----------



## Macadomia (19 Août 2010)

Tuncurry a dit:


> L'Ipad c'est pour les coach patatoes



Les patates de l'entraineur ? Anelka, Ribery ? 

Ou plutôt les _Couch_ Potatoes, non ?


----------



## monkeymia (19 Août 2010)

c vous les patates,incapable devoluer.
jai le ipad,le iphone et un macbook.
je vais donc changer et mettre un mac mini au cul de mon plasma a la place du portable et voila...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Au quotidien, l'ipad est à l'évidence d'un usage bien plus confortable qu'un mb ou un iphone. Depuis que j'en ai acheté un, j'ai délaissé le mbp. Je regarde déjà celui-ci comme une machine légendaire et très sophistiquée, mais d'une maniabilité moins efficace que celle de l'ipad. En revanche, je travaille toujours autant sur l'imac. Et je ne vois aucune raison pratique vraiment décisive, aucune fonctionnalité vraiment révolutionnaire qui me ferait préférer l'ipad à l'ordi mac. M'enfin, tant qu'nous n'avons qu'ce genre de préoccupations, tout va bien, n'est-ce pas ? On s'en contentera bien...


----------



## twinworld (23 Août 2010)

domdom1 a dit:


> En revanche, je travaille toujours autant sur l'imac. Et je ne vois aucune raison pratique vraiment décisive, aucune fonctionnalité vraiment révolutionnaire qui me ferait préférer l'ipad à l'ordi mac.


oui, mais la question de départ était de savoir comment peut s'intégrer un iPad dans un parc informatique composé d'un ordinateur portable et d'un iPhone. Je pense que la question dans un parc avec un ordi fixe tel que l'iMac est différente. 

J'ai un MBP 15 pouces, un iPhone 3G et un iPad 64Gb 3G. Pour être tout à fait franc, je ne regrette pas l'achat de l'iPad, mais j'admets qu'il peut y avoir chevauchement dans l'utilisation. 

Depuis que j'ai l'iPad, il y a bien eu quelques situations particulières où j'ai été content d'avoir mon portable et mon iPad. Notamment, les fois où je dois prendre des notes de séance et enregistrer les séances en même temps. L'autonomie de l'iPad permet d'enregistrer des longues séances (+ de 3 heures). En fait, même après une journée d'enregistrement, la batterie est encore à 75%. 

L'iPad me sert effectivement à lire le journal dans les transports publics ou au bistrot. C'est quand même plus simple à sortir que son ordi. C'est aussi plus simple pour répondre aux mails, parce que le clavier est plus pratique que sur l'iPhone. 

Cela dit, malgré tout, l'iPad reste un gadget. Si je ne l'avais pas acheté, je pourrais tout de même faire toutes les activités décrites ci-dessus, moyennant quelques aménagements (brancher l'iPhone sur le secteur pour augmenter la capacité d'enregistrement, etc). 

Donc si vous n'êtes pas sûr de votre achat et de vous faire plaisir en dépensant votre argent dans cet appareil, je vous conseille de ne pas acheter l'iPad.


----------



## Foof (24 Août 2010)

Donc selon vous, l'iPad est plus le parfait complément d'un Mac de bureau du style iMac ou Mac Mini (bon, on va passer outre le Mac Mini parce qu'au prix où il est proposé c'est une pure arnaque).

Je peux éventuellement me procurer un iMac et un iPad donc à la place de mon MacBook ?

Quelques questions au passage sur l'iPad :
- La prise de notes est-elle assez intuitive ? J'ai vu que ça dépendait des gens mais globalement j'aimerai savoir.
- Existe-il sur l'iPad des apps pour des retouches graphiques simples sur une image du style découpage, application de contours ou filtres simples ?
- Pour ce qui auraient un blog sous Wordpress, est-ce pratique de créer des articles pour son blog avec l'iPad ?

Merci


----------



## twinworld (24 Août 2010)

Foof a dit:


> Quelques questions au passage sur l'iPad :
> - La prise de notes est-elle assez intuitive ? J'ai vu que ça dépendait des gens mais globalement j'aimerai savoir.


ça tombe bien, y a un sujet qui aborde la question, il était pas beaucoup plus bas que ce fil. Je vous en conseille la lecture. 
http://forums.macg.co/ipad/frappe-et-prise-de-notes-408351.html



Foof a dit:


> - Existe-il sur l'iPad des apps pour des retouches graphiques simples  sur une image du style découpage, application de contours ou filtres  simples ?


Dans l'Apple Store, il y a une section "photographie" dans les applications pour iPad et il y a des logiciels listés comme meilleures ventes. Peut-être y trouverez-vous votre bonheur ?


----------



## Foof (25 Août 2010)

@twinworld

Merci.
Je voulais aussi vous demander, étant donné que si je possédais un iPad, j'aurai à peu près la même configuration que vous (bon, le MBP 15" est un peu plus grand et plus puissant que mon MB 13" mais passons ), excepté l'enregistrement, vous vous servez uniquement de votre iPad comme outil de consultation et non pas de productivité non ? Pour cela vous préférez le portable j'imagine.

J'aurai bien substitué mon MacBook à un iMac + iPad, mais après avoir bien réfléchi, étant donné que je suis étudiant et que je vais être amené à voyager de temps en temps entre appartement et domicile des parents, ca risque d'être un peu problématique...


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

Je me sers de l'iPad pour énormément de choses.. prise de note en réunion sur Pages et réponse à des questions de forums comme ici (depuis l'iPad )

Après c'est sur que pour checker les e-mails, répondre et surfer elle remplit 99% du contrat 

Manque plus que la 4.0 pour le multitâche...


----------



## Foof (25 Août 2010)

@Toximityx

J'ai lu ton review que j'ai trouvé intéressant. Tu sembles bien exploiter l'iPad à sa juste valeur. Mais si je puis me permettre... ton MacBook (qui semble etre ton ordi principal) ne te sert plus à grand chose du coup, non ?


----------



## Toximityx (25 Août 2010)

Foof a dit:


> @Toximityx
> 
> J'ai lu ton review que j'ai trouvé intéressant. Tu sembles bien exploiter l'iPad à sa juste valeur. Mais si je puis me permettre... ton MacBook (qui semble etre ton ordi principal) ne te sert plus à grand chose du coup, non ?



Heu si énormément, sur iMovie, iTunes (pour synchroniser enfin !) et Safari (je gères encore du flash 

Mon MacBook est tellement précieux et utile que la semaine dernière je lui ai mis un petit upgrade de 2 à 4 gigas pour le soulager un peu :love:


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2010)

Foof a dit:


> @twinworld
> vous vous servez uniquement de votre iPad comme outil de consultation et non pas de productivité non ? Pour cela vous préférez le portable j'imagine.


Oui, effectivement, pour ma part j'utilise mon iPad essentiellement pour de la consultation. 

J'utiliserais bien l'iPad (+ un clavier) pour de la production de documents, mais j'aimerais pouvoir travailler avec iWork et iWork.com. Cela permet d'avoir un document sur un serveur, et de le modifier depuis mon MBP ou depuis l'iPad, indifféremment. Or, pour le moment, cette solution n'est pas très bien développée par Apple. Il existe des solutions avec "Office to Go", mais ça gère pas les documents créés avec Pages.


----------



## esales (25 Août 2010)

Depuis que j'ai l'iPad, je n'utilise mon MBP que pour le traitement photo des fichiers RAW, le téléchargement des app/musique via iTunes (et synchro) et lorsque l'iPad est occupé à télécharger quelque chose (actuellement à l'étranger, j'ai un débit ridicule par rapport à la France). Mais lorsque l'iOS4 et son multitache sera là, ce dernier point sera levé.

Même mon iPhone m'est moins utile qu'auparavant dans ma vie professionnelle et quotidienne. L'iPhone reprend le dessus lorsque je me déplace en mode très léger dans la vie courante et familiale (hors vacances et week-end).

Je vais même probablement acheter une version 3G à la place de la Wifi (ma fille récupérera l'iPad à la place de son vieux Powerbook).


----------



## Foof (26 Août 2010)

Merci pour vos avis.
Je pense rester sur ma config : MacBook pour la mobilité, couplé à écran + clavier bluetooth sans fil + magic mouse à la maison pour un confort visuel + iPhone 3GS pour l' "ultra-mobilité". Je pense que finalement (enfin c'est mon avis), pour trouver une réelle utilité à l'iPad, et non un simple objet de confort, il faut posséder un Mac fixe, et non un Mac portable, car on finit par rendre ce dernier plus ou moins inutile.
Merci pour vos avis en tout cas qui m'ont évité à faire un achat inutile pour moi à l'heure actuelle en tout cas


----------

